# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Պատիժը մանկական հասակում

## Mankik

Մանուկ հասակում շատերս ենք կամա թե ակամա բարկացրել մեր ծնողներին, դրա համար պատժվել ինչ-ինչ ձևերով։ 
Ցանկալի է իմանալ, թե արդյո՞ք այդ կրած կամ չկրած պատիժը հետագայում կանդրադառնա (կամ արդեն անդրադարձել է) ձեր երեխաների դաստիարակության գործունեության վրա։ Արդյո՞ք ծնողների կողմից ստացած այդ պատիժը ունեցել է իր դրական ազդեցությունը (այսինքն ձեր կողմից այլևս չի կրկնվել վատ արարքը), թե անիմաստ պատիժ է եղել։ 

Հետաքրքիր հուշեր, անթուլատրելի, վտանգավոր արարքներ որոնց համար պատժվել եք, կամ չեք պատժվել:

----------

Ֆոտոն (29.03.2012)

----------


## Mankik

3 թե 4 տարեկան էի, երբ տեղափոխվեցինք նոր բնակարան: Տունը նոր վերանորոգված էր, նոր պաստառներով: Մամայիս ընկերուհին էր եկել մեր տուն, երկուսով նստած խոհանոցում զրուցում էին, ես էլ խոհանոցի մի անկյունում խաղում էի: Բնական է. ականջներս սրած լսում էի թե ինչ են խոսում:
Մամաս դժգոհեց, որ տունը դատարկ է երեւում: Ընկերուհին էլ թե. - Դեռ նոր եք տեղափոխվել, կամանց-կամանց կահույք կառնեք եւ տունը կլցվի, կնկարվի վառ գույներով: 
Օհո՜, կնկարվի վառ գույներով ինձ շա՜տ հրապուրեց: Գնացի սենյակ, վերցրեցի նկարելու ու ներկելու համար ինչ ունեի ու անցա գործի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց, ընկերուհուն ճանապարհելուց հետո, մամաս մտավ սենյակ: Հիշում եմ հայացքը... օօօ՜: Ես էլ երջանիկ կանգնած սպասում եմ գովասանքի: 
Ինչո՞վ կվերջանար մամայիս լարված վիճակը, չգիտեմ, այդ պահին պապաս հայտնվեց:  Բռնեց մամայիս ուսերից, շշնջաց. - հանգստացիր, երեխա է: Հայրս մոտեցավ ինձ, ես էլ ուրախ հարցրի թե <գեղեցի՞կ եմ նկարել>: Ասեց շա՜տ գեղեցիկ է: Վերցրեց ինձ իր ձեռքերի վրա, տարավ լոգարան, լվաց ձեռքերս, դեմքս: Այդ ժամանակ մամաս վալերանկա խմած, սիրտը բռնած նստել էր: Երբ մոտեցանք հարցրեց. բա հիմա ի՞նչ ենք անելու:
Ես էլ դեռ սպասում եմ մամայիս գովասանքին, անմիջապես վրա բերեցի. կանչենք բոլորին, որ տեսնեն ինչ գեղեցիկ եմ նկարել: Մամաս ու պապաս սկսեցին բարձր ու երկար ծիծաղել: Իսկ ես չէի հասկանում, թե ինչու են ծիծաղում: Հետո նոր պաստառով փոխարինվեց նկարածս:Հիշում եմ ինչքան վիրավորական էր ինձ համար, երկար-երկար լաց եմ եղել, որ չկային գույնզգուն ծիածանը, կանաչ դաշտը, կապույտ երկինքը: 

Դե, ես փաստորեն խիստ պատիժ չստացա: Ինչպե՞ս կվարվեի ես, եթե իմ երեխան դա աներ:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012), armen9494 (29.03.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), laro (29.03.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Արէա (29.03.2012), Գեա (29.03.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Դե, ես փաստորեն խիստ պատիժ չստացա: Ինչպե՞ս կվարվեի ես, եթե իմ երեխան դա աներ:


Նույն կերպ, կարծում եմ:

Անձամբ ես, երևի միացյալ ուժերով նկարազարդեինք պատերը  :Jpit:  Վերջիվերջո ում համար են պաստառներն ու շքեղ վերանորոգումը, եթե քո տան մեջ, դու, կամ երեխադ, կաշկանդված է լինելու: Թող անի ինչ ուզում է  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (09.04.2012), armen9494 (29.03.2012), Arpine (29.03.2012), VisTolog (29.03.2012), Գեա (29.03.2012)

----------


## Mankik

Իսկ անկեղծ, մեզանից քանի՞սն են պատրաստ հանդուրժելու, որ երեխան նկարի-ներկի նոր վերանորոգված տունը, կահույքը, տան մեջ ամենուրեք: 

Մեկ ուրիշ անթուլատրելի դեպք աղջկաս հետ կատարված: 
Մոտ 4 տարեկան էր: Մեզ մոտ հյուրեր կային: Սկեսուրս նստած հյուրերի հետ զրուցում էր, ես էլ հյուրասիրելով էի զբաղված: Թեմա բացվեց երեխաներին, թոռներին պահելու, խնամելու, պարտականությունների մասին: Խոսքի մեջ կեսուրս ասում է. «օրինակ էս մեր հարեւանի աղջիկը երեխուն բերում թողնում ա մոր(տատի) մոտ ու գնում ա ամբողջ օրը: Էս հարեւանս էլ հա դժգոհում ու տրտնջում ա, նեղվում ա ամբողջ օրը ազատ ժամանակ չի ունենում թե իրենով զբաղվի»: Էս զրուցը լսում է 3-4 ամյա աղջիկս...
Անցնում է մի քանի օր: Էս մեր հրեւանը գալիս է մեր տուն, նստած սուրճ ենք խմում: Մեկ էլ փոքրիկս մյուս սենյակից վազելով ներս է մտնում: Հենց տեսավ մեր հարեւանուհուն, մոտեցավ նստեց գոգին ու թե. «Գիտես քո աղջիկը Դվիթին բերում քցում ա քո վրա ու ամբողջ օրը կորած ա, ու դու քեզանով չես կարում զբաղվես»: Պատկերացրեք հարեվանուհու դեմքը էդ պահին: Նկատեցի կեսուրիս կարմիր վառվող դեմքը, ես էլ անհանգիս վիճակում եմ, թե հիմա ինչ է լինելու: Մտովի տարբեր պատիժներ եմ մտածում աղջկաս համար...
Հարեւանը հանգիստ բացատրում է երեխային, որ Դավիթին իր վրա չեն քցում, որ ինքը սիրում է իր թոռնիկին դրա համար են բերում իր մոտ... եւ այսպես շարունակ: Նրա գնալուց հետո մենք երեխային չպատժեցինք իհարկե, բայց հնարավորինս բացատրեցինք, սովորեցրինք, որ այդպես չի կարելի: Այդ կինը գնաց, մոտ 6 ամիս ոչ բարեւում էր մեզ, ոչ էլ մեր բարեւը ընդունում:

Բայց ինչքան էլ բացատրել-սովորոցնել, նմանատիպ դեպքեր այս տարիների ընթացքում էլի կրկնվեցին: 
Ոմանց կարծիքով մենք երեխային ոնց պետքն է չենք պատժել, դրա համար նման դեպքերը կրկնվում են: Ոմանց կարծիքով էլ, եթե երեխան ստանար խիստ պատիժ, կարող էր ավելի վատ հետեւանքներ լիներ:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012), armen9494 (29.03.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ամենազվաշտալի արարքս, որի համար պատժվել եմ  :Smile: 

Ուրեմն 4-5 տարեկան էինք, հավաքվեցինք քույրերով (մորաքրոջ աղջիկներ) ու մի ընկերուհի ունեինք։ Տատիկի բոստանից բադրիջան, բիբար ու պոմիդոր «թռցրինք», լուցկի ու թուղթ գտանք ու թռանք.... մոտակայքում գտնվող մանկապարտեզի բակ (կիրակի օր էր երևի, մանկապարտեզը չէր աշխատում)։ Սիրուն շրջան կազմեցինք, կրակ արեցինք ու սկսեցինք մեր ավարը խորովել, բայց էդպես էլ հում մնաց, որովհետև բռնվեցինք։
Հետո 5 հոգով պատժվեցինք շատ «դաժան պատժով»։ Մայրս մի երկար նստարան դրեց, մեզ բոլորից դեմքով դեպի պատը նստացրեց այդ նստարանի վրա ու միացրեց մեր համար շատ սիրելի մի պարեղանակ՝ բադիկների պարը։ Ու թույլ չէր տալիս որ պարեինք, իսկ մենք հազիվ էինք զսպում մեր շարժումները, որ նստած տեղը չպարենք։ 

Չեմ կարծում, որ իմ տղան նման վատ արարք թույլ կտա, որ նրան նման կերպ պատժեմ։

----------

armen9494 (29.03.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ անկեղծ, մեզանից քանի՞սն են պատրաստ հանդուրժելու, որ երեխան նկարի-ներկի նոր վերանորոգված տունը, կահույքը, տան մեջ ամենուրեք:


Եթե սեփական սենյակ ունի, տվեք իրան հնարավորություն թող իր սենյակի պատերը նկարի: Հետո երբ էդ սովորությունը կանցնի, նոր վերանորոգեք:

Կարողա հայտնի նկարիչա դառնում էդ երեխեն, ինչի ճնշել իրա էդ տաղանդը: :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (29.03.2012), Արէա (29.03.2012)

----------


## Chilly

> Եթե սեփական սենյակ ունի, տվեք իրան հնարավորություն թող իր սենյակի պատերը նկարի: Հետո երբ էդ սովորությունը կանցնի, նոր վերանորոգեք:
> 
> Կարողա հայտնի նկարիչա դառնում էդ երեխեն, ինչի ճնշել իրա էդ տաղանդը:


Ճիշտ ա, դեռ իմը չունեմ, բայց կարծում եմ կոնկրետ իմ համար չի լինի ավելի գեղեցիկ բնակարանի դիզայն, քան իմ ճստոյի երևակայության թռիչքները պատերին  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (29.03.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), VisTolog (29.03.2012), Արէա (29.03.2012), Ձայնալար (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մուշ ջան, էդ երևակայության դիզայնը քո պատկերացրած էն մանկական պատկերասրահի սիրուն նկարներից չի լինում սովորաբար, այլ ասենք սև գրիչով արված խզբզոց, պատին ցխած ճաշի հետք և այլն  :LOL:  Ես հիմա ամեն օր դրա մեջ եմ ապրում, աղջիկս էլ օր օրի մոլեգնում ա  :LOL:  Փորձում եմ ինտոնացիայով գովելով ու փնովելով հասկացնել, թե երբ լավ բան արեց, երբ վատ, բայց միշտ չի որ ստացվում ա, մանավանդ որ երբեմն վատ բան անելուց նենց դեմքով ա նայում վրեքս, որ չենք դիմանում (լրիվ էն տառականների անեկդոտի պես) սկսում ենք ծիծաղալ, ինքն էլ ավելի ա ոգևորվում  :LOL:  

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձ պատժելուն՝ չեմ հիշում, տենց բան: Ամենամեծ պատիժ ա էն ա, որ հասկանում ես (հասկացնում են), որ վատ բան ես արել ու զղջում ես դրա համար, դե դա էլ տարիքի հետ ա լինում, մի տարեկան երեխուն չես կարա բան հասկացնես, մնում ա հետևել, որ իրան վնաս չտա ու վայելես տանդ մեջ մոլեգնող ցունամիի բերկրանքը  :Jpit: ))

----------

Apsara (09.04.2012), Ariadna (29.03.2012), armen9494 (29.03.2012), Arpine (29.03.2012), Cassiopeia (29.03.2012), Chilly (29.03.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Tig (29.03.2012), Դեկադա (29.03.2012), Ուլուանա (09.04.2012)

----------


## Chilly

> Մուշ ջան, էդ երևակայության դիզայնը քո պատկերացրած էն մանկական պատկերասրահի սիրուն նկարներից չի լինում սովորաբար, այլ ասենք սև գրիչով արված խզբզոց, պատին ցխած ճաշի հետք և այլն  Ես հիմա ամեն օր դրա մեջ եմ ապրում, աղջիկս էլ օր օրի մոլեգնում ա  Փորձում եմ ինտոնացիայով գովելով ու փնովելով հասկացնել, թե երբ լավ բան արեց, երբ վատ, բայց միշտ չի որ ստացվում ա, մանավանդ որ երբեմն վատ բան անելուց նենց դեմքով ա նայում վրեքս, որ չենք դիմանում (լրիվ էն տառականների անեկդոտի պես) սկսում ենք ծիծաղալ, ինքն էլ ավելի ա ոգևորվում  
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձ պատժելուն՝ չեմ հիշում, տենց բան: Ամենամեծ պատիժ ա էն ա, որ հասկանում ես (հասկացնում են), որ վատ բան ես արել ու զղջում ես դրա համար, դե դա էլ տարիքի հետ ա լինում, մի տարեկան երեխուն չես կարա բան հասկացնես, մնում ա հետևել, որ իրան վնաս չտա ու վայելես տանդ մեջ մոլեգնող ցունամիի բերկրանքը ))


ապ չես փորձե՞լ իրա անկապ խզբզածը իրա աչքի առաջ սիրունացնել, հետաքրքիր տեսք տալ, նենց, որ իրա դուրը գա, բալքիմ մոտը սկսես ստեղծագործելու հանդեպ սեր առաջացնել

----------

Smokie (03.05.2012), Ձայնալար (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ապ չես փորձե՞լ իրա անկապ խզբզածը իրա աչքի առաջ սիրունացնել, հետաքրքիր տեսք տալ, նենց, որ իրա դուրը գա, բալքիմ մոտը սկսես ստեղծագործելու հանդեպ սեր առաջացնել


Չեմ փորձել, բայց լավ ես ասում  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (29.03.2012), Chilly (29.03.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

Ներեցեք, բայց պատը երեխաների ներկելու համար հարմար տեղ չէ: Գոյություն ունի թուղթ, թող թղթի վրա նկարի հետո փակցրեք պատին: Նկատում եք տաղանդ ունի սիրուն նկար է տեսնում ուզումէ նկարե՞լ՝  տարեք գեղարվեստի դպրոց: 

Երեխան, եթե դեռ չի հասկանում, պետք է հետևել, եթե հասկանում է՝  բացատրել, որտեղ է սկսվում իր ազատությունը և որտեղ վերջանում այն: Ի վերջո բնակարանը միայն երեխայի համար չէ և եթե բնակարանի տերը հոգ է տարել, ներկել է, կահույք գնել և այլն, ուրեմն իրեն մաքուր ու կոկիկ վիճակ տեսնելը հաճելի է ու պետք է պահպանել այն: Բացի այդ բնակարան նաև հույրեր են գալիս: Էսպիսի բաներ արվեստասեր հասարակություն ջան:  :Smile:

----------

Mankik (29.03.2012)

----------


## Գեա

ինչքան մտածեցի չկարողացա հիշել, որ պատժված լինեմ: բայց լավ հիշում եմ որ սպառնալիքներ եղել են, թե իբր կպատժեն, ու դա լավ էլ ազդում էր, թե խի էի վախենում ես էլ  չգիտեմ, ինչ  հարիֆ եմ եղել... հաստատ մեջս հայտնի նկարիչ է մեռել, որովհետև ցանկություն կար պատերին շեդեվրներս հավերժացնելու, Չէ Pease ջան թուղթը էն չի , փոքր ա մտքի թռիչքի վրա ազդում է :Չար եմ եղել, դեմքիս դեռ հետքեր կան , մի անգամ շյուղի հետ ակրոբատիկ խաղերից հետո աչքիցս երկու մմ հեռավորության վրա մի խորը ու վտանգավոր"խոցող- ծակող" վերք գոյացավ, մայրս գրկեց ու վազեց հիվանդանոց, մինչև հիմա աչքերի սարսափը հիշում եմ , ու մտածում եմ , ես լինեի հետո հո չէի ծեծի , հո չէի ծեծի  :Jpit: ), իսկ նա երբ իմացավ աչքս տեղում է գրկեց ու սկսեց լաց լինել, ընդամենը ...

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2012), Mankik (29.03.2012), Smokie (03.05.2012), Աթեիստ (29.03.2012), Ձայնալար (29.03.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ներեցեք, բայց պատը երեխաների ներկելու համար հարմար տեղ չէ: Գոյություն ունի թուղթ, թող թղթի վրա նկարի հետո փակցրեք պատին: Նկատում եք տաղանդ ունի սիրուն նկար է տեսնում ուզումէ նկարե՞լ՝  տարեք գեղարվեստի դպրոց: 
> 
> Երեխան, եթե դեռ չի հասկանում, պետք է հետևել, եթե հասկանում է՝  բացատրել, որտեղ է սկսվում իր ազատությունը և որտեղ վերջանում այն: Ի վերջո բնակարանը միայն երեխայի համար չէ և եթե բնակարանի տերը հոգ է տարել, ներկել է, կահույք գնել և այլն, ուրեմն իրեն մաքուր ու կոկիկ վիճակ տեսնելը հաճելի է ու պետք է պահպանել այն: Բացի այդ բնակարան նաև հույրեր են գալիս: Էսպիսի բաներ արվեստասեր հասարակություն ջան:


Հարգելի Peace, ոնց է երևում, որ դուք երեխա չունեք։ Երբ երեխային մի բան ասում ես մի արա, ապա նա դա ավելի համառորեն է անում։ Ու չեմ հասկանում, 1-2 տարեկան երեխային ո՞նց պիտի պատժել, կամ հասկացնել, որ նա չանի մի բան, որ չի կարելի։ Նրանք իրանց արած ամեն մի քայլը մեծ հաղթանակ են համարում, ու դա իրոք այդպես էլ կա։ Ու պատին գրելը դա կրկնակի հաղթանակ է՝ նա սովորել է գրիչ բռնել, նա գիտակցում է, որ գրիչով կարելի է ինչ-որ գծեր քաշել։ Ու դա բացարձակապես առիթ չի բարկանալու համար։ Ավելի վատ այն ծնողի համար, ով չի գիտակցում, որ երեխայի նման քայլը մի հաղթանակ է, ու շատ ավելի վատ այն հյուրի համար, ով մտնելով մի տուն, փոխանակ երեխայով ուրախանա, նայում է պատերին ու իր «էսթետիկ հաճույքը» չի ստանում։

----------

Apsara (09.04.2012), Ariadna (29.03.2012), Mankik (29.03.2012), VisTolog (29.03.2012), Արէա (29.03.2012), Ձայնալար (29.03.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Մանուկ հասակում շատերս ենք կամա թե ակամա բարկացրել մեր ծնողներին, դրա համար պատժվել ինչ-ինչ ձևերով։ 
> Ցանկալի է իմանալ, թե արդյո՞ք այդ կրած կամ չկրած պատիժը հետագայում կանդրադառնա (կամ արդեն անդրադարձել է) ձեր երեխաների դաստիարակության գործունեության վրա։ Արդյո՞ք ծնողների կողմից ստացած այդ պատիժը ունեցել է իր դրական ազդեցությունը (այսինքն ձեր կողմից այլևս չի կրկնվել վատ արարքը), թե անիմաստ պատիժ է եղել։ 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր հուշեր, անթուլատրելի, վտանգավոր արարքներ որոնց համար պատժվել եք, կամ չեք պատժվել:


Խոսքը ո՞ր պատժի մասին է, մարմնակա՞ն հավանաբար, թե՞ ոչ միայն:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չեմ փորձել, բայց լավ ես ասում


Ինձ թվում ա որ փորձես, «պատիժը հասուն տարիքում» տեղի կունենա  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (29.03.2012)

----------


## Mankik

> Խոսքը ո՞ր պատժի մասին է, մարմնակա՞ն հավանաբար, թե՞ ոչ միայն:


Երկուն էլ: Երբեմն խոսքերով դիտողությունը, գոռալը երեխայի վրա ավելի վատ է ազդում, քան ֆիզիկական պատիժը: 
Ինքս գիտակցով այդ երբեմն գոռում եմ երեխաների վրա, ամոթ ինձ բայց շատ արագ հավաքում եմ ինձ, եւ վարվում այլ կերպ: Ովքեր ունեն մինչեւ 12 տարեկան երեխաներ, երեւի թե կհասկանան ինձ:

----------


## VisTolog

> *Ներեցեք, բայց պատը երեխաների ներկելու համար հարմար տեղ չէ:* Գոյություն ունի թուղթ, թող թղթի վրա նկարի հետո փակցրեք պատին: Նկատում եք տաղանդ ունի սիրուն նկար է տեսնում ուզումէ նկարե՞լ՝  տարեք գեղարվեստի դպրոց: 
> 
> Երեխան, *եթե դեռ չի հասկանում,* պետք է հետևել, եթե հասկանում է՝  բացատրել, որտեղ է սկսվում իր ազատությունը և որտեղ վերջանում այն: Ի վերջո բնակարանը միայն երեխայի համար չէ և եթե բնակարանի տերը հոգ է տարել, ներկել է, կահույք գնել և այլն, ուրեմն իրեն մաքուր ու կոկիկ վիճակ տեսնելը հաճելի է ու պետք է պահպանել այն: Բացի այդ բնակարան նաև հույրեր են գալիս: Էսպիսի բաներ արվեստասեր հասարակություն ջան:


Ծնողների համար հարմար տեղ չէ, ոչ թե երեխաների, թե չէ պատը ինձ էլ ա շատ հարմար տեղ նկարչության համար: :LOL: 
Բա հենց դրա մասին ենք խոսում, եթե հասկանար էլ էս թեման պետք չէր լինի: :Jpit:

----------


## Peace

> Հարգելի Peace, ոնց է երևում, որ դուք երեխա չունեք։ Երբ երեխային մի բան ասում ես մի արա, ապա նա դա ավելի համառորեն է անում։ Ու չեմ հասկանում, 1-2 տարեկան երեխային ո՞նց պիտի պատժել, կամ հասկացնել, որ նա չանի մի բան, որ չի կարելի։ Նրանք իրանց արած ամեն մի քայլը մեծ հաղթանակ են համարում, ու դա իրոք այդպես էլ կա։ Ու պատին գրելը դա կրկնակի հաղթանակ է՝ նա սովորել է գրիչ բռնել, նա գիտակցում է, որ գրիչով կարելի է ինչ-որ գծեր քաշել։ Ու դա բացարձակապես առիթ չի բարկանալու համար։ Ավելի վատ այն ծնողի համար, ով չի գիտակցում, որ երեխայի նման քայլը մի հաղթանակ է, ու շատ ավելի վատ այն հյուրի համար, ով մտնելով մի տուն, փոխանակ երեխայով ուրախանա, նայում է պատերին ու իր «էսթետիկ հաճույքը» չի ստանում։


Հարգելի Cassiopeia, սխալ է երևում: 1-2 տարեկան երեխային պետք չէ պատժել, հասկացնել, ես կարծեմ հստակ գրել էի. _«Պետք է հետևել»_: Եվ այս հասակի երեխային պետք չէ ասել՝  մի արա: Ամենաարդյունավետ եղանակը՝  ուշադրության շեղումն է: Եթե ավելի հասուն է ու հասկանում է, այո, պետք է բացատրել, պատը գրելու տեղ չի: Կարծում եմ` հենց այդ չբացատրելու հետևանքն է, որ այսօր մայրաքաղաքի շենքերի կողքով քայլելուց տեսում ենք. _«Վլադիկ ու Մարո=ՍԵՐ», «Փոխում ենք տռուբեք»_ և այլն: Հիմա կասես ի՞նչ կապ ունի թեմայի հետ՝ մեծ: 
Իսկ տուն եկած հյուրը, այո, երեխայով ուրախանալու հետ զուգահեռ պետք է նախ էսթետիկ հաճույք ստանա:

----------


## armen9494

> 3 թե 4 տարեկան էի, երբ տեղափոխվեցինք նոր բնակարան: Տունը նոր վերանորոգված էր, նոր պաստառներով: Մամայիս ընկերուհին էր եկել մեր տուն, երկուսով նստած խոհանոցում զրուցում էին, ես էլ խոհանոցի մի անկյունում խաղում էի: Բնական է. ականջներս սրած լսում էի թե ինչ են խոսում:
> Մամաս դժգոհեց, որ տունը դատարկ է երեւում: Ընկերուհին էլ թե. - Դեռ նոր եք տեղափոխվել, կամանց-կամանց կահույք կառնեք եւ տունը կլցվի, կնկարվի վառ գույներով: 
> Օհո՜, կնկարվի վառ գույներով ինձ շա՜տ հրապուրեց: Գնացի սենյակ, վերցրեցի նկարելու ու ներկելու համար ինչ ունեի ու անցա գործի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց, ընկերուհուն ճանապարհելուց հետո, մամաս մտավ սենյակ: Հիշում եմ հայացքը... օօօ՜: Ես էլ երջանիկ կանգնած սպասում եմ գովասանքի: 
> Ինչո՞վ կվերջանար մամայիս լարված վիճակը, չգիտեմ, այդ պահին պապաս հայտնվեց:  Բռնեց մամայիս ուսերից, շշնջաց. - հանգստացիր, երեխա է: Հայրս մոտեցավ ինձ, ես էլ ուրախ հարցրի թե <գեղեցի՞կ եմ նկարել>: Ասեց շա՜տ գեղեցիկ է: Վերցրեց ինձ իր ձեռքերի վրա, տարավ լոգարան, լվաց ձեռքերս, դեմքս: Այդ ժամանակ մամաս վալերանկա խմած, սիրտը բռնած նստել էր: Երբ մոտեցանք հարցրեց. բա հիմա ի՞նչ ենք անելու:
> Ես էլ դեռ սպասում եմ մամայիս գովասանքին, անմիջապես վրա բերեցի. կանչենք բոլորին, որ տեսնեն ինչ գեղեցիկ եմ նկարել: Մամաս ու պապաս սկսեցին բարձր ու երկար ծիծաղել: Իսկ ես չէի հասկանում, թե ինչու են ծիծաղում: Հետո նոր պաստառով փոխարինվեց նկարածս:Հիշում եմ ինչքան վիրավորական էր ինձ համար, երկար-երկար լաց եմ եղել, որ չկային գույնզգուն ծիածանը, կանաչ դաշտը, կապույտ երկինքը: 
> 
> Դե, ես փաստորեն խիստ պատիժ չստացա: Ինչպե՞ս կվարվեի ես, եթե իմ երեխան դա աներ:


Նկատե՞լ եք, տղամարդիկ էս հարցերում ինչ հանգիստ են, ես էլ գիտեի մենակ իմ պապան ա ըտենց :Blush: 
Իսկ կանայք միանգամից ո՜նց են նեռվայնանում... :Sad: 
Չնայած պապայիդ կամ մամայիդ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե մամադ չնեղվեր, դժվար թե պաստառները փոխեիք:

Չգիտեմ ինչպես կմտածեմ այն ժամանակ, երբ երեխա ունենամ, բայց կարծում եմ նման արարքից հետո հաստատ չեմ ջղայինանա: Այ պաստառները փոխելը չգիտեմ՝ հնարավոր է նույնիսկ չփոխեմ, մի նոր բան էլ ես պստոյիս հետ ստեղծագործեմ  :Love:  Իսկ հնարավոր է նաև փոխեմ... Ինչ որա է, պուճուրիս կփորձեմ բացատրել՝ "դա լավ չի, ինչքան էլ որ դա գեղեցիկ է քո համար, այնուամենայնիվ..." ուֆ եսիմ է, եթե սիրուն նկարած լինի, տո սկի չեմ էլ բացատրի  :LOL: 
Դե էս հիմա եմ սենց մտածում, բայց կարծում եմ հնարավոր է մի քանի տարի հետո մի փոքր փոխած լինեմ կարծիքս, դրա համար էլ ստեղ գրում եմ, որ սենց բան լինի, հիշեմ, թե ես ժամանակին ինչ էի մտածում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mankik

Հաջորդ հիշողությունը. 
Ես 6 տ. եմ, քույրս՝ 5, էլի երեխաներ մեծ ու փոքր քույր-եղբայր 4 հոգի(քեռու, հորեղբոր երեխաներ)... հավաքված են մեր տունը, նաեւ ուրիշ շա՜տ հյուրեր, պատվավոր, կարեւոր հյուրեր: Կողքի սենյակում տորթ էր դրված: Մեծ, գեղեցիկ, մեծ-մեծ վարդերով տորթ էր: Է՜խ... Իմ միտքն էր, իմ մեղքը: Երեխաներին հավաքեցի էտ սենյակում ու սկսեցինք համով վարդերը վայելել: Իհարկե դա մեծ իրարանցում առաջացրեց մեր տունը, շարունակությունը երեւի թե պարզ է: 
Մենք իհարկե այդ պահին, այդ օրը չպատժվեցինք. ի ուրախություն մեզ:
Անցավ մոտ մեկ շաբաթ: Ես ու քույրս երբ մանկապարտեզից եկանք տուն, այն օրվա մեր հյուր երեխաները նույն կազմով մեր տունն էին: Շատ ուրախացանք, չհասկացանք, որ մեզ բոլորիս պատիժ էր սպասվում այն օրվա համար: Խոհանոցում դրված էր այն օրվա նույն տորթից: Մեզ հրավիրեցին նստելու սեղանի շուրջ: Ամենքիս առջեւ դրված էր մի-մի կտոր տորթ: Ինչի վրա էինք զարմանում. որ մենք ուտում ենք, իսկ իմ ու մյուս երեխաների ծնողները կանգնած մեր շուրջը նայում են մեզ: Երբ վերջացրինք, ուզում էինք վեր կենալ, բայց մեզ թույլ չտվին, մեր դիմաց եւս մեկական կտոր տորթեր հայտնվեցին: Փորձեցինք հրաժարվել, բայց մեզ այնպիսի հայացքով էին նայում... չէինք կարող չուտել: Մի կերպ հաղթահարեցինք դա էլ, որից հետո հատնվեց երրորդ կտորը: Մեզանից ամենափոքրեը սկսեցին լաց լինել, մյուսներն էլ ատելությամբ ինձ էին նայում. մեղավորը ես էի: Երբ սկսեցին արդեն որձկալով ուտել, մյուս երեխաներին ազատ արձակեցին, իսկ ինձ ստիպեցին եւս մի կտոր ուտել: Հեկեկալով, մի կերպ փորձում էի տորթի հախից գալ, սարսափով նայում էի սկուտեղին, որի վրա տորթն էր դրված: Մտածում էի, մի թե էտ ամբողջը ես պիտի ուտեմ:
2-3 ժամ անց ես վատացա, ինձ մի կերպ վերականգնեցին, դաս էր ինձ համար: Գիշերը պառկած լաց էի լինում, մտածում էի. էն նույն օրը ծեծ ստանայի երեւի թե ավելի լավ էր, քան էս պատիժը:

----------


## armen9494

> Իսկ անկեղծ, մեզանից քանի՞սն են պատրաստ հանդուրժելու, որ երեխան նկարի-ներկի նոր վերանորոգված տունը, կահույքը, տան մեջ ամենուրեք:


Սրան իրոք դեմ չեմ, բայց չեմ ուզի որ երեխաս կապրիզնի դառնա: Իսկ եթե ինքը նման բաներ անի ու իր վրա խոսացող չլինի, կսովորի էն բանին, որ ամեն ինչ իր ուզածով լինի:

----------


## armen9494

> Իսկ անկեղծ, մեզանից քանի՞սն են պատրաստ հանդուրժելու, որ երեխան նկարի-ներկի նոր վերանորոգված տունը, կահույքը, տան մեջ ամենուրեք: 
> 
> Մեկ ուրիշ անթուլատրելի դեպք աղջկաս հետ կատարված: 
> Մոտ 4 տարեկան էր: Մեզ մոտ հյուրեր կային: Սկեսուրս նստած հյուրերի հետ զրուցում էր, ես էլ հյուրասիրելով էի զբաղված: Թեմա բացվեց երեխաներին, թոռներին պահելու, խնամելու, պարտականությունների մասին: Խոսքի մեջ կեսուրս ասում է. «օրինակ էս մեր հարեւանի աղջիկը երեխուն բերում թողնում ա մոր(տատի) մոտ ու գնում ա ամբողջ օրը: Էս հարեւանս էլ հա դժգոհում ու տրտնջում ա, նեղվում ա ամբողջ օրը ազատ ժամանակ չի ունենում թե իրենով զբաղվի»: Էս զրուցը լսում է 3-4 ամյա աղջիկս...
> Անցնում է մի քանի օր: Էս մեր հրեւանը գալիս է մեր տուն, նստած սուրճ ենք խմում: Մեկ էլ փոքրիկս մյուս սենյակից վազելով ներս է մտնում: Հենց տեսավ մեր հարեւանուհուն, մոտեցավ նստեց գոգին ու թե. «Գիտես քո աղջիկը Դվիթին բերում քցում ա քո վրա ու ամբողջ օրը կորած ա, ու դու քեզանով չես կարում զբաղվես»: Պատկերացրեք հարեվանուհու դեմքը էդ պահին: Նկատեցի կեսուրիս կարմիր վառվող դեմքը, ես էլ անհանգիս վիճակում եմ, թե հիմա ինչ է լինելու: Մտովի տարբեր պատիժներ եմ մտածում աղջկաս համար...
> Հարեւանը հանգիստ բացատրում է երեխային, որ Դավիթին իր վրա չեն քցում, որ ինքը սիրում է իր թոռնիկին դրա համար են բերում իր մոտ... եւ այսպես շարունակ: Նրա գնալուց հետո մենք երեխային չպատժեցինք իհարկե, բայց հնարավորինս բացատրեցինք, սովորեցրինք, որ այդպես չի կարելի: Այդ կինը գնաց, մոտ 6 ամիս ոչ բարեւում էր մեզ, ոչ էլ մեր բարեւը ընդունում:
> 
> Բայց ինչքան էլ բացատրել-սովորոցնել, նմանատիպ դեպքեր այս տարիների ընթացքում էլի կրկնվեցին: 
> Ոմանց կարծիքով մենք երեխային ոնց պետքն է չենք պատժել, դրա համար նման դեպքերը կրկնվում են: Ոմանց կարծիքով էլ, եթե երեխան ստանար խիստ պատիժ, կարող էր ավելի վատ հետեւանքներ լիներ:


Իսկ ես ինչքան հասկացա, երեխան ուղղակի իր լսածն է ասել, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ :Blush:

----------


## Mankik

> Իսկ ես ինչքան հասկացա, երեխան ուղղակի իր լսածն է ասել, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դրա մեջ


Ամեն դեպքում մեր հարեւանուհին վիրավորվել էր ոչ թե երեխայից, այլ մեզանից: Պարզ է, որ երեխան նման բան չէր հորինի:

----------


## armen9494

> Ամեն դեպքում մեր հարեւանուհին վիրավորվել էր ոչ թե երեխայից, այլ մեզանից: Պարզ է, որ երեխան նման բան չէր հորինի:


Բայց իմ կարծիքով երեխան մեղք չունի  :Blush:  ինքն ուղղակի ասել ա էն, ինչ լսել ա, ոչ մի բառ ոչ էս կողմ, ոչ էն կողմ  :Jpit: 
Ուֆֆ, հարևանուհին էլ ընենց ա վիրավորվել, մթոմ ինքը հեչ չի խոսացել ուրիշներից  :LOL: 
Ես մի անգամ պատկերացնում էի, որ բոլոր ծանոթներիս բնակարանում լսող սարք դնեի, ապա ի՞նչ կկատարվեր հետս... իմ կարծիքով 90%-ից կհիասթափվեի  :Jpit:  և ընդհակառակը... :Blush: 
Ու կարծում եմ դա բնական ա, չես կարող *ամեն ինչ* ասել յուրաքանչյուրին, բաներ կան որ ամաչում էլ էս ասես, բայց ուրիշի հետ խոսելուց չես ամաչում :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

> Ներեցեք, բայց պատը երեխաների ներկելու համար հարմար տեղ չէ: Գոյություն ունի թուղթ, թող թղթի վրա նկարի հետո փակցրեք պատին: Նկատում եք տաղանդ ունի սիրուն նկար է տեսնում ուզումէ նկարե՞լ՝  տարեք գեղարվեստի դպրոց: 
> 
> Երեխան, եթե դեռ չի հասկանում, պետք է հետևել, եթե հասկանում է՝  բացատրել, որտեղ է սկսվում իր ազատությունը և որտեղ վերջանում այն: Ի վերջո բնակարանը միայն երեխայի համար չէ և եթե *բնակարանի տերը հոգ է տարել, ներկել է, կահույք գնել և այլն, ուրեմն իրեն մաքուր ու կոկիկ վիճակ տեսնելը հաճելի է* ու պետք է պահպանել այն: Բացի այդ բնակարան նաև հույրեր են գալիս: Էսպիսի բաներ արվեստասեր հասարակություն ջան:


Իսկ եթե այդ բնակարանի տիրոջը (մեր դեպքերում մեծ մասը պապաներին) տհաճ չէ այդ տեսարանը  :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերևում ա վերևի գրածին, ախր էդ երեխան ռոբոտ չի, որ դնես ռեժիմի վրա, ինքը հասկանա, որ ներկել կարելի ա մենակ թուղթը: Ինքը ուզում ա ամեն ինչ փորձի, իրեն հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ գույները ոնց կնայվեն պատի վրա:
Եվ ոչ միայն այս դեպքերում, կարծում եմ էս պատ ներկելը ամենաթեթև բանն է, որ երեխան կարող է անել, քանի որ ամենակարևորը՝ իրեն վնաս չի տա :Love:

----------

Smokie (04.05.2012), Աթեիստ (29.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Խոսքը ո՞ր պատժի մասին է, մարմնակա՞ն հավանաբար, թե՞ ոչ միայն:


Ինչքան հասկացա, ստեղ երկուսի մասին էլ խոսվում է: Ասեմ, որ թարսի պես հիմա մի պատժված արարք չեմ հիշում իմ մանկությունից:
Իմ կարծիքով խոսքը ավելի պատժող է, քան ֆիզիկականը: Ամբողջ կյանքումս չեմ հիշում, որ հայրս վրաս ձեռք բարձրացրած լինի: Գոռալով եղել է որ խոսա, բնականաբար ազդել է: Այ իսկ երբ լուրջ տոնով, բայց ոչ գոռալով ա բացատրել, էդ ժամանակը քիչ ա մնացել գետինը մտնեմ :Blush:  էդ իմ համար ամենադաժանն ա ու շատ քիչ ա եղել:
Իսկ մաման որ ասեմ ծեծել ա՝ սուտ կլինի, հատուկենտ ա եղել, որ խփած լինի, էն էլ ոչ ցավոտ... հա, մեկ մեկ էլ չստիկ ա շպրտել, բայց բնականաբար չի կպել  :LOL:   Գոռացել ա շա՜տ, բայց էդքան էլ չեմ ազդվել, կարելի ա ասել ընդհանրապես չեմ ազդվել :Blush:

----------


## Arpine

> Երկուն էլ: Երբեմն խոսքերով դիտողությունը, գոռալը երեխայի վրա ավելի վատ է ազդում, քան ֆիզիկական պատիժը: 
> Ինքս գիտակցով այդ երբեմն գոռում եմ երեխաների վրա, ամոթ ինձ բայց շատ արագ հավաքում եմ ինձ, եւ վարվում այլ կերպ: Ովքեր ունեն մինչեւ 12 տարեկան երեխաներ, երեւի թե կհասկանան ինձ:


Ինձ թվում է ոչ ոք զերծ չէ նման իրավիճակներից, մենք էլ երբեմն մեղադրում ենք մայրերին խփելու համար, բայց բոլորն էլ համբերություն ունեն, և չենք կարող ասել թե ինչ իրավիճակներ կարող են լինել: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է պատիժների տեսակներին, շատ կան, օրինակ, ամենավատերց մեկը :Sad: ՝ 1 օր փակել մութ սենյակում կամ զրկել ազատությունից (Ռուսսո):
Արմեն պապաների առումով երևի թե ճիշտ ես :Jpit: 

Իսկ Peace-ի հետ մի առումով համաձայն եմ, երեխային թույլ չտալ գրել ոչ թե կոնկրետ նրա համար որ պատերին խզբզած չլինի, այլ երեխայի մոտ կարելի է կարգապահություն ձևավորել:

----------

armen9494 (29.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Հաջորդ հիշողությունը. 
> Ես 6 տ. եմ, քույրս՝ 5, էլի երեխաներ մեծ ու փոքր քույր-եղբայր 4 հոգի(քեռու, հորեղբոր երեխաներ)... հավաքված են մեր տունը, նաեւ ուրիշ շա՜տ հյուրեր, պատվավոր, կարեւոր հյուրեր: Կողքի սենյակում տորթ էր դրված: Մեծ, գեղեցիկ, մեծ-մեծ վարդերով տորթ էր: Է՜խ... Իմ միտքն էր, իմ մեղքը: Երեխաներին հավաքեցի էտ սենյակում ու սկսեցինք համով վարդերը վայելել: Իհարկե դա մեծ իրարանցում առաջացրեց մեր տունը, շարունակությունը երեւի թե պարզ է:


Վա՜յ, այ էսրա համար *հաստատ* չէի ջղայինանա երեխայիս վրա, որովհետև էդ տորթը հաստատ իրենցից ավելի լավ մարդիկ չէին ուտելու :Love: 
Էն էլ ջիգյարով վարդերը... անուշ լինի երեխեք ջան  :Kiss: 




> Մենք իհարկե այդ պահին, այդ օրը չպատժվեցինք. ի ուրախություն մեզ:
> Անցավ մոտ մեկ շաբաթ: Ես ու քույրս երբ մանկապարտեզից եկանք տուն, այն օրվա մեր հյուր երեխաները նույն կազմով մեր տունն էին: Շատ ուրախացանք, չհասկացանք, որ մեզ բոլորիս պատիժ էր սպասվում այն օրվա համար: Խոհանոցում դրված էր այն օրվա նույն տորթից: Մեզ հրավիրեցին նստելու սեղանի շուրջ: Ամենքիս առջեւ դրված էր մի-մի կտոր տորթ: Ինչի վրա էինք զարմանում. որ մենք ուտում ենք, իսկ իմ ու մյուս երեխաների ծնողները կանգնած մեր շուրջը նայում են մեզ: Երբ վերջացրինք, ուզում էինք վեր կենալ, բայց մեզ թույլ չտվին, մեր դիմաց եւս մեկական կտոր տորթեր հայտնվեցին: Փորձեցինք հրաժարվել, բայց մեզ այնպիսի հայացքով էին նայում... չէինք կարող չուտել: Մի կերպ հաղթահարեցինք դա էլ, որից հետո հատնվեց երրորդ կտորը: Մեզանից ամենափոքրեը սկսեցին լաց լինել, մյուսներն էլ ատելությամբ ինձ էին նայում. մեղավորը ես էի: Երբ սկսեցին արդեն որձկալով ուտել, մյուս երեխաներին ազատ արձակեցին, իսկ ինձ ստիպեցին եւս մի կտոր ուտել: Հեկեկալով, մի կերպ փորձում էի տորթի հախից գալ, սարսափով նայում էի սկուտեղին, որի վրա տորթն էր դրված: Մտածում էի, մի թե էտ ամբողջը ես պիտի ուտեմ:
> 2-3 ժամ անց ես վատացա, ինձ մի կերպ վերականգնեցին, դաս էր ինձ համար: Գիշերը պառկած լաց էի լինում, մտածում էի. էն նույն օրը ծեծ ստանայի երեւի թե ավելի լավ էր, քան էս պատիժը:


 :Sad:

----------


## Arpine

> Ինչքան հասկացա, ստեղ երկուսի մասին էլ խոսվում է: Ասեմ, որ թարսի պես հիմա մի պատժված արարք չեմ հիշում իմ մանկությունից:
> Իմ կարծիքով խոսքը ավելի պատժող է, քան ֆիզիկականը: Ամբողջ կյանքումս չեմ հիշում, որ հայրս վրաս ձեռք բարձրացրած լինի: Գոռալով եղել է որ խոսա, բնականաբար ազդել է: Այ իսկ երբ լուրջ տոնով, բայց ոչ գոռալով ա բացատրել, էդ ժամանակը քիչ ա մնացել գետինը մտնեմ էդ իմ համար ամենադաժանն ա ու շատ քիչ ա եղել:
> Իսկ մաման որ ասեմ ծեծել ա՝ սուտ կլինի, հատուկենտ ա եղել, որ խփած լինի, էն էլ ոչ ցավոտ... հա, մեկ մեկ էլ չստիկ ա շպրտել, բայց բնականաբար չի կպել   Գոռացել ա շա՜տ, բայց էդքան էլ չեմ ազդվել, կարելի ա ասել ընդհանրապես չեմ ազդվել


Ես էլ չեմ հիշում որ ինձ խփած լինեն, ավելի ճիշտ չի եղել, ես միայն հայացքներ եմ հիշում(ավելի լավ էր խփեին :LOL: ), բայց չմտածեք որ հայրս ջղայն մարդ ա :Jpit: , հակառակը դրա համար էլ ազդվում էի :Blush:

----------

armen9494 (29.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Ինձ թվում է ոչ ոք զերծ չէ նման իրավիճակներից, մենք էլ երբեմն մեղադրում ենք մայրերին խփելու համար, բայց բոլորն էլ համբերություն ունեն, և չենք կարող ասել թե ինչ իրավիճակներ կարող են լինել: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է պատիժների տեսակներին, շատ կան, օրինակ, ամենավատերց մեկը՝ 1 օր փակել մութ սենյակում կամ զրկել ազատությունից (Ռուսսո):
> Արմեն պապաների առումով երևի թե ճիշտ ես
> 
> *Իսկ Peace-ի հետ մի առումով համաձայն եմ, երեխային թույլ չտալ գրել ոչ թե կոնկրետ նրա համար որ պատերին խզբզած չլինի, այլ երեխայի մոտ կարելի է կարգապահություն ձևավորել:*


Այ ես էլ եմ էս ասում, իմ համար պատը էդքան մեծ նշանաություն չունի, բայց երեխայի երես առնելը հեչ դուրեկան բան չի:

----------

Arpine (29.03.2012)

----------


## Ripsim

> Իսկ անկեղծ, մեզանից քանի՞սն են պատրաստ հանդուրժելու, որ երեխան նկարի-ներկի նոր վերանորոգված տունը, կահույքը, տան մեջ ամենուրեք:


Երեխային պատերին նկարելիս տեսնելուց նրա վրա գոռալը կամ պատժելը, միանշանակ սխալ եմ համարում, բայց որ եսինչ-որ ելք ման կգայի այդ դեպքում-դա հաստատ: Օրինակ աշխատակցուհիս, նկատելով պատերի վրա նկարելու երեխայի ձգտումը, մի մեծ ստվարաթուղթ է ամրացրել պատի որոշակի հատվածում, ինքն էլ երեխայի հետ նկարել է սկզբում: Հիմա բալիկը գիտի, որ այդ հատվածում կարելի է նկարել, և այդ հատվածը ևս մեծ է ու պատի վրա  :Smile: 
Ես էլ էի փոքր ժամանակ սիրում խզբզել պատերին, բայց չեմ հիշում ոնց եղավ, որ սկսեցի միայն թղթի վրա նկարել: Երևի թե այն պատճառով, որ թղթի վրա արված բոլոր խզբզանքներս հայրիկս դնում էր շրջանակի մեջ ու կախում պատին: Ես էլ ինձ նկարչուհի էի զգում, ու իմ նկարները էլի պատերին էին  :Jpit: 
Մի խոսքով կարծում եմ, ինչպես երեխաների հետ կապված մյուս դեպքերում, այս դեպքում ևս անհրաժեշտ համբերություն ու ժամանակ հատկացնելու դեպքում կարելի է առանց պատժի հասնել ցանկալի արդյունքների... 




> Մեկ ուրիշ անթուլատրելի դեպք աղջկաս հետ կատարված: 
> Մոտ 4 տարեկան էր: Մեզ մոտ հյուրեր կային: Սկեսուրս նստած հյուրերի հետ զրուցում էր, ես էլ հյուրասիրելով էի զբաղված: Թեմա բացվեց երեխաներին, թոռներին պահելու, խնամելու, պարտականությունների մասին: Խոսքի մեջ կեսուրս ասում է. «օրինակ էս մեր հարեւանի աղջիկը երեխուն բերում թողնում ա մոր(տատի) մոտ ու գնում ա ամբողջ օրը: Էս հարեւանս էլ հա դժգոհում ու տրտնջում ա, նեղվում ա ամբողջ օրը ազատ ժամանակ չի ունենում թե իրենով զբաղվի»: Էս զրուցը լսում է 3-4 ամյա աղջիկս...
> Անցնում է մի քանի օր: Էս մեր հրեւանը գալիս է մեր տուն, նստած սուրճ ենք խմում: Մեկ էլ փոքրիկս մյուս սենյակից վազելով ներս է մտնում: Հենց տեսավ մեր հարեւանուհուն, մոտեցավ նստեց գոգին ու թե. «Գիտես քո աղջիկը Դվիթին բերում քցում ա քո վրա ու ամբողջ օրը կորած ա, ու դու քեզանով չես կարում զբաղվես»: Պատկերացրեք հարեվանուհու դեմքը էդ պահին: Նկատեցի կեսուրիս կարմիր վառվող դեմքը, ես էլ անհանգիս վիճակում եմ, թե հիմա ինչ է լինելու: Մտովի տարբեր պատիժներ եմ մտածում աղջկաս համար...
> Հարեւանը հանգիստ բացատրում է երեխային, որ Դավիթին իր վրա չեն քցում, որ ինքը սիրում է իր թոռնիկին դրա համար են բերում իր մոտ... եւ այսպես շարունակ: Նրա գնալուց հետո մենք երեխային չպատժեցինք իհարկե, բայց հնարավորինս բացատրեցինք, սովորեցրինք, որ այդպես չի կարելի: Այդ կինը գնաց, մոտ 6 ամիս ոչ բարեւում էր մեզ, ոչ էլ մեր բարեւը ընդունում:
> 
> Բայց ինչքան էլ բացատրել-սովորոցնել, նմանատիպ դեպքեր այս տարիների ընթացքում էլի կրկնվեցին: 
> Ոմանց կարծիքով մենք երեխային ոնց պետքն է չենք պատժել, դրա համար նման դեպքերը կրկնվում են: Ոմանց կարծիքով էլ, եթե երեխան ստանար խիստ պատիժ, կարող էր ավելի վատ հետեւանքներ լիներ:


 Ընկերներիցս մեկը իր բալիկին, որը ահավոր չէր սիրում լողանալ, բացատրել է, որ եթե չլողանա, կլինի կեղտոտ ու վրայից վատ հոտ կգա: Մի քանի օր անց բալիկը որոշել էր ձեռք բերած գիտելիքները կիրառել երթուղայինի մեջ: Շուռ էր եկել մորը հարցրել էր, էս ծյոծյան (մատով ցույց տալով) չի լողացել? Մայրը փորձել էր լռեցնել երեխային, բայց վերջինս մի շարք հիմնավորումներ էր բերել  :Jpit: 



> Հաջորդ հիշողությունը. 
> Ես 6 տ. եմ, քույրս՝ 5, էլի երեխաներ մեծ ու փոքր քույր-եղբայր 4 հոգի(քեռու, հորեղբոր երեխաներ)... հավաքված են մեր տունը, նաեւ ուրիշ շա՜տ հյուրեր, պատվավոր, կարեւոր հյուրեր: Կողքի սենյակում տորթ էր դրված: Մեծ, գեղեցիկ, մեծ-մեծ վարդերով տորթ էր: Է՜խ... Իմ միտքն էր, իմ մեղքը: Երեխաներին հավաքեցի էտ սենյակում ու սկսեցինք համով վարդերը վայելել: Իհարկե դա մեծ իրարանցում առաջացրեց մեր տունը, շարունակությունը երեւի թե պարզ է: 
> Մենք իհարկե այդ պահին, այդ օրը չպատժվեցինք. ի ուրախություն մեզ:
> Անցավ մոտ մեկ շաբաթ: Ես ու քույրս երբ մանկապարտեզից եկանք տուն, այն օրվա մեր հյուր երեխաները նույն կազմով մեր տունն էին: Շատ ուրախացանք, չհասկացանք, որ մեզ բոլորիս պատիժ էր սպասվում այն օրվա համար: Խոհանոցում դրված էր այն օրվա նույն տորթից: Մեզ հրավիրեցին նստելու սեղանի շուրջ: Ամենքիս առջեւ դրված էր մի-մի կտոր տորթ: Ինչի վրա էինք զարմանում. որ մենք ուտում ենք, իսկ իմ ու մյուս երեխաների ծնողները կանգնած մեր շուրջը նայում են մեզ: Երբ վերջացրինք, ուզում էինք վեր կենալ, բայց մեզ թույլ չտվին, մեր դիմաց եւս մեկական կտոր տորթեր հայտնվեցին: Փորձեցինք հրաժարվել, բայց մեզ այնպիսի հայացքով էին նայում... չէինք կարող չուտել: Մի կերպ հաղթահարեցինք դա էլ, որից հետո հատնվեց երրորդ կտորը: Մեզանից ամենափոքրեը սկսեցին լաց լինել, մյուսներն էլ ատելությամբ ինձ էին նայում. մեղավորը ես էի: Երբ սկսեցին արդեն որձկալով ուտել, մյուս երեխաներին ազատ արձակեցին, իսկ ինձ ստիպեցին եւս մի կտոր ուտել: Հեկեկալով, մի կերպ փորձում էի տորթի հախից գալ, սարսափով նայում էի սկուտեղին, որի վրա տորթն էր դրված: Մտածում էի, մի թե էտ ամբողջը ես պիտի ուտեմ:
> 2-3 ժամ անց ես վատացա, ինձ մի կերպ վերականգնեցին, դաս էր ինձ համար: Գիշերը պառկած լաց էի լինում, մտածում էի. էն նույն օրը ծեծ ստանայի երեւի թե ավելի լավ էր, քան էս պատիժը:


Մանկիկ ջան, էս ինչ դաժան պատմություն պատմեցիք, ահավոր պատժի մեթոդ է...լրիվ անթույլատրելի իմ տեսանկյունից...  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (09.04.2012), armen9494 (29.03.2012), Freeman (09.04.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), Ուլուանա (09.04.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ծեծելուն դեմ եմ, բայց նաև կա մի տարիք, երբ բացատրելը դեռ ոչինչ չի տալիս։ Նման տարիքում եթե նույնիսկ որոշի պատերին նկարել ու չկարողանամ այլ բանով շեղել, հաստատ չեմ պատժի ու ինձ չեմ արդարացնի «հանկարծ երես չառնի» փսևդո-փաստարկով։ Եթե էնքան հնարավորություն չունեմ, որ իրան առանձին սենյակ տամ պատերը ներկելու համար, կնախընտրեմ թողնեմ ներկի, հետո մի ձև վերականգնեմ։
Անգիտակից տարիքում երես չի առնի (արգելված բան է ուզում, պարզապես չեմ տա, թեկուզ լացի), իսկ գիտակից տարիքում արդեն կարելի է բացատրել։
Երբեք չեմ սիրել օդի մեջ ասված «չի կարելի»-ն։
Նշեմ, որ օրինակ պատերի վրա ներկելով ստեղծվում են նման գործեր (գրաֆֆիթիներ)։


Իսկ Ա+Բ=Գ, լրիվ այլ կատեգորիայի մարդկանց ձեռքի գործ է։

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2012), Arpine (30.03.2012), Smokie (01.05.2012), VisTolog (30.03.2012), Ձայնալար (30.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հաջորդ հիշողությունը. 
> Ես 6 տ. եմ, քույրս՝ 5, էլի երեխաներ մեծ ու փոքր քույր-եղբայր 4 հոգի(քեռու, հորեղբոր երեխաներ)... հավաքված են մեր տունը, նաեւ ուրիշ շա՜տ հյուրեր, պատվավոր, կարեւոր հյուրեր: Կողքի սենյակում տորթ էր դրված: Մեծ, գեղեցիկ, մեծ-մեծ վարդերով տորթ էր: Է՜խ... Իմ միտքն էր, իմ մեղքը: Երեխաներին հավաքեցի էտ սենյակում ու սկսեցինք համով վարդերը վայելել: Իհարկե դա մեծ իրարանցում առաջացրեց մեր տունը, շարունակությունը երեւի թե պարզ է: 
> Մենք իհարկե այդ պահին, այդ օրը չպատժվեցինք. ի ուրախություն մեզ:
> Անցավ մոտ մեկ շաբաթ: Ես ու քույրս երբ մանկապարտեզից եկանք տուն, այն օրվա մեր հյուր երեխաները նույն կազմով մեր տունն էին: Շատ ուրախացանք, չհասկացանք, որ մեզ բոլորիս պատիժ էր սպասվում այն օրվա համար: Խոհանոցում դրված էր այն օրվա նույն տորթից: Մեզ հրավիրեցին նստելու սեղանի շուրջ: Ամենքիս առջեւ դրված էր մի-մի կտոր տորթ: Ինչի վրա էինք զարմանում. որ մենք ուտում ենք, իսկ իմ ու մյուս երեխաների ծնողները կանգնած մեր շուրջը նայում են մեզ: Երբ վերջացրինք, ուզում էինք վեր կենալ, բայց մեզ թույլ չտվին, մեր դիմաց եւս մեկական կտոր տորթեր հայտնվեցին: Փորձեցինք հրաժարվել, բայց մեզ այնպիսի հայացքով էին նայում... չէինք կարող չուտել: Մի կերպ հաղթահարեցինք դա էլ, որից հետո հատնվեց երրորդ կտորը: Մեզանից ամենափոքրեը սկսեցին լաց լինել, մյուսներն էլ ատելությամբ ինձ էին նայում. մեղավորը ես էի: Երբ սկսեցին արդեն որձկալով ուտել, մյուս երեխաներին ազատ արձակեցին, իսկ ինձ ստիպեցին եւս մի կտոր ուտել: Հեկեկալով, մի կերպ փորձում էի տորթի հախից գալ, սարսափով նայում էի սկուտեղին, որի վրա տորթն էր դրված: Մտածում էի, մի թե էտ ամբողջը ես պիտի ուտեմ:
> 2-3 ժամ անց ես վատացա, ինձ մի կերպ վերականգնեցին, դաս էր ինձ համար: Գիշերը պառկած լաց էի լինում, մտածում էի. էն նույն օրը ծեծ ստանայի երեւի թե ավելի լավ էր, քան էս պատիժը:


 :Shok:  Սարսափ... Անթույլատրելին մեղմ է ասված։ Վերը նկարագրված պատժամիջոցն ընդհանրապես ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում։ Երեխայի առողջականի հետ խաղալով դաստիարակե՞լ։ Նույնիսկ ծեծն ավելի անվնաս կարելի է համարել, քան մարդուն զոռով մեծ քանակությամբ ուտելիք կերցնելը։ Դրանից մարդ կարող է անգամ մահանալ, գիտե՞ք։ Նման դեպքեր հայտնի են։ Լավ եք պրծել։ 

Համանման ձևով խիստ անընդունելի եմ համարում նաև երեխային մութ տեղում որոշ ժամանակով փակելը ու նմանատիպ դաժանություններ։ Երեխայի հետ վախից ինչ ասես որ չի կարող պատահել էդ իրավիճակում, ու հետևանքները կարող են անդառնալի լինել։ 

Լավագույն պատժամիջոցներից մեկն, իմ կարծիքով, երեխային իր համար կարևոր ինչ–որ հաճույքից ժամանակավորապես զրկելն է, էնպիսի բան, որից երեխան ոչ ֆիզիկապես, ոչ հոգեպես չի տուժի, պարզապես էդ պահին կզրկվի մի բանից, որը շատ է ուզում, ու դա նրա համար դաս կլինի հետագայում նմանատիպ արարքներից խուսափելու համար։ Հատուկ շեշտեմ, որ խոսքը ոչ թե երեխայի համար առաջին անհրաժեշտության նշանակություն ունեցող, այլ պարզապես հաճելի բաների մասին է։ Օրինակ, երեխային թեկուզ մի երկու ժամով սոված կամ ծարավ պահելը և նմանատիպ բաներ անթույլատրելի եմ համարում։ Իհարկե, ցանկացած պատժի պիտի նախորդի լուրջ հիմնավորված բացատրություն, որպեսզի հետագայում պատժի արժանացած արարքից խուսափելը ոչ թե զուտ վախի վրա հիմնված պահվածք լինի, այլ գիտակից մոտեցում։ Նաև կարևոր է, որ կոնկրետ դեպքերի համար նախապես զգուշացում լինի, որ եթե էսինչ բանն (չ)անես, կզրկվես էսինչ բանից։ Այդ դեպքում երեխան նախօրոք կիմանա, թե իրեն ինչ է սպասում տվյալ պահվածքի դեպքում, ու պատժելի արարքն անելու հավանականությունը զգալի կնվազի։ Բայց նման դեպքերում շատ կարևոր է հետևողականորեն ի կատար ածել սահմանված պատիժը, այլապես երեխան կհասկանա, որ կարելի է սխալ բաներ անել՝ միաժամանակ խուսափելով պատժից։ 
Նշածս միջոցը մայրս հաջողությամբ կիրառում էր իմ, քրոջս ու եղբորս նկատմամբ։ Օրինակ, եթե ինչ–որ վատ բան էինք արել, կարող էինք զրկվել մոտակա օրերին մեզ համար ցանկալի ինչ–որ միջոցառման գնալուց և այլն։ Սեփական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ դա լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք էր տալիս ու լրիվ նշանակետին էր խփում։ Ճիշտ է, առաջին ռեակցիաս, որպես կանոն, կատաղությունն էր լինում ու անզորությունից ու մանթոյից լացելու անդիմադրելի ցանկությունը (ինչը և հիմնականում ի կատար էր ածվում առանց հապաղման  :Jpit: ), ահավոր կատաղությամբ էի լցվում մամայիս նկատմամբ էդ պահին, բայց ի վերջո հաշտվում էի իրավիճակի հետ ու որոշ ժամանակ անց արդեն ավելի սառը գլխով համապատասխան հետևություններ անում։ Կամ, օրինակ, ես նախօրոք գիտեի, որ եթե մինչև էսինչ ժամը դասերս արած չլինեմ, էսինչ տեղը չեմ գնալու։ Քանի որ պայմանը հենց էն գլխից հայտնի էր, ապա որևէ մեկին մեղադրելու հարց էլ չէր առաջանում, ինչքան էլ որ ներսից ինքս ինձ ուտեի ու կատաղեի։ Դրվածքն էդպիսին է, վերջ։ Ուզու՞մ ես գնալ ուզածդ տեղը, բարի եղիր դասերդ ժամանակին անել, չէ՞՝ չգնալուդ համար միայն քեզ մեղադրիր։ Նույնը վերաբերում էր նաև ամենօրյա բակ իջնել, խաղալուն։ Ի սկզբանե հստակ դրվածք կար. մինչև դասերը չանենք–վերջացնենք, բակ իջնել չկա։ Բացառություններ չկան. տզզալը չի օգնելու, ոտքերը հատակին խփելն՝ առավել ևս։ Ու հեչ նշանակություն չուներ, թե էդ ընթացքում քանի ընկեր–ընկերուհի դուռը կծեծեին ու մեզ կկանչեին բակ խաղալու։

Մամաս մի ուրիշ պատժամիջոց էլ ուներ, որը բավական հազվադեպ էր կիրառում, բայց փոխարենը ամենաազդեցիկն էր։ Ուղղակի մեթոդի բնույթն էլ էնպիսին էր, որ հաճախակի կիրառումն արդեն կփչացներ էֆեկտը։ Եթե իր տեսանկյունից շատ լուրջ սխալ բան էի արել, կարող էր մի քանի օր ուղղակի հետս չխոսել։ Հենց էդպես՝ առանց որևէ կշտամբանքի, առանց որևէ բացատրության, քանի որ առանց այդ էլ պարզ էր, ուղղակի մեկ էլ հետը խոսում էի ու արժանանում լիակատար արհամարհանքի  :Jpit: ։ Ինձ համար, համենայնդեպս, լուրջ պատիժ էր դա։ Ու հաստատ առնվազն աշխատում էի թույլ չտալ, որ հաջորդ անգամ նման բան լինի։ Դա հատկապես ազդեցիկ է էն առումով, որ դու հոգեպես լրիվ պատրաստ ես լինում կշտամբանք լսելուն, մինչդեռ քեզ անակնկալ է սպասում` բնավ ոչ հաճելիներից  :Jpit: ։ 

Էս ամենն, իհարկե, վերաբերում է էն տարիքին, երբ երեխան արդեն քիչ թե շատ գիտակից է ու ի վիճակի է հասկանալու նման բաները։ Իսկ մինչև մոտ երկու տարեկանը (կամ գուցե ավել, հստակ չգիտեմ) պատժի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում ու չեմ պատկերացնում, որ կարող է վնասից բացի, ուրիշ բանի հասցնել։ Էդ տարիքում, կարծում եմ, ուղղակի պետք է երեխայից հեռու պահել էն ամենը, ինչը չի կարելի (ասենք, կարող է նրան կամ մեկ ուրիշին վնասել՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որքանով է նա դա ուզում), չտրվել կամակորություններին, թեև էդ տարիքում կամակորությունը որոշելն էլ ոչ միշտ է հեշտ։ Ասենք, ուժեղ լաց է լինում, ի՞նչ իմանաս՝ կամակորություն է անում, թե ինչ–որ տեղն է ցավում կամ ինչ–որ բանի կարիք ունի, եթե, օրինակ, դեռ խոսել չգիտի։ Թեև մեծ մասամբ իրավիճակից քիչ թե շատ պարզ է լինում։ Էս տարիքում կարծում եմ՝ հիմնականում պիտի սովորության ուժի վրա շեշտը դնել, մինչև որ գիտակցության երանելի ժամանակը գա  :Smile: ։

----------

Apsara (09.04.2012), Ariadna (09.04.2012), armen9494 (09.04.2012), Cassiopeia (09.04.2012), ivy (11.04.2012), murmushka (09.04.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), Աթեիստ (09.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Մամաս մի ուրիշ պատժամիջոց էլ ուներ, որը բավական հազվադեպ էր կիրառում, բայց փոխարենը ամենաազդեցիկն էր։ Ուղղակի մեթոդի բնույթն էլ էնպիսին էր, որ հաճախակի կիրառումն արդեն կփչացներ էֆեկտը։ Եթե իր տեսանկյունից շատ լուրջ սխալ բան էի արել, կարող էր մի քանի օր ուղղակի հետս չխոսել։ Հենց էդպես՝ առանց որևէ կշտամբանքի, առանց որևէ բացատրության, քանի որ առանց այդ էլ պարզ էր, ուղղակի մեկ էլ հետը խոսում էի ու արժանանում լիակատար արհամարհանքի ։ Ինձ համար, համենայնդեպս, լուրջ պատիժ էր դա։ Ու հաստատ առնվազն աշխատում էի թույլ չտալ, որ հաջորդ անգամ նման բան լինի։


Իսկ ես էս "պատժի" դեպքում աշխատում էի չխոսել՝ արդյունքում հակառակն էր դառնում  :LOL: 
չնայած որ մեկա՝ ինչ-որ չափով նեղվում էի :Blush:

----------

Meme (09.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Մամաս մի ուրիշ պատժամիջոց էլ ուներ, որը բավական հազվադեպ էր կիրառում, բայց փոխարենը ամենաազդեցիկն էր։ Եթե իր տեսանկյունից շատ լուրջ սխալ բան էի արել, կարող էր մի քանի օր ուղղակի հետս չխոսել։


Ճիշտն ասած, ես էդ պատժամիջոցին դեմ եմ: Ինձ էլ են տենց մի անգամ պատժել. մինչև հիմա սարսափով եմ հիշում: Ինձ թվում է, էրեխու համար ամենավատ բաներից մեկը, որ կարող է լինել՝ իր մամայի հետ շփումը կորցնելն է: Լրիվ մամայի կողմից ուշադրության բացակայությունը:
Մի անգամ մի հորինված բան էի պատմել մամային՝ որպես իրականություն ներկայացնելով: Լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ սուտ՝ անշահախնդիր, անվնաս: Նրա մասին, թե ոնց ենք ես ու հորքուրիս ընտանիքը իրար հետ քեֆի գնացել մերոնցից թաքուն: Էդպիսի ֆանտաստիկ ստեր էրեխեքի մոտ հաճախ են պատահում, հեչ առիթ չի պատիժ ստանալու: Ու էդպես մամաս հետս երկու օր չխոսեց: Շատ ծանր եմ տարել... 
Ու էնպես չի էլի, որ դրանից հետո մամայիս մենակ ճիշտն եմ ասում:  :Smile: 

Ընդհանրապես ամեն տեսակ պատժի դեմ եմ, իսկ երկարատևներին կամ «զանցանքից» արդեն որոշակի ժամանակ անց իրականացվողներից՝ առավել ևս: Ամեն արարքին էդ պահին պիտի արձագանքել: Եթե դեռ էնքան փոքր է, որ ասածներդ չի հասկանում, ապա հուզական ռեակցիաներով: Իսկ եթե հատուկ է անում՝ էդ հուզական ռեակցիաները ստանալու, մասնավորապես՝ զայրացնելու համար, ապա ընդհանրապես ռեակցիա չտալ: Իսկ որ հաջորդ օրը իր սիրած մուլտիկից բռնես զրկես, նա ոչ միշտ կզգա իր արածի ու զրկանքի միջև էդ կապը: Էդ պահին պիտի արձագանքել:
Թեև նորից եմ ասում, որ դեմ եմ ամեն տեսակի պատժին, բայց որ տեղը գա, ավելի լավ է էդ պահին մի հատ տուտուզին ուտի, քան թե մի քանի օր մամայից զրկվի կամ նման ինչ-որ հոգեբանական պատիժ կրի: Ես հաստատ էդպիսի բան չէի անի իմ երեխայի հանդեպ:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.04.2012), Ripsim (11.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտն ասած, ես էդ պատժամիջոցին դեմ եմ: Ինձ էլ են տենց մի անգամ պատժել. մինչև հիմա սարսափով եմ հիշում: Ինձ թվում է, էրեխու համար ամենավատ բաներից մեկը, որ կարող է լինել՝ իր մամայի հետ շփումը կորցնելն է: Լրիվ մամայի կողմից ուշադրության բացակայությունը:
> Մի անգամ մի հորինված բան էի պատմել մամային՝ որպես իրականություն ներկայացնելով: Լրիվ ֆանտաստիկ սուտ՝ անշահախնդիր, անվնաս: Նրա մասին, թե ոնց ենք ես ու հորքուրիս ընտանիքը իրար հետ քեֆի գնացել մերոնցից թաքուն: Էդպիսի ֆանտաստիկ ստեր էրեխեքի մոտ հաճախ են պատահում, հեչ առիթ չի պատիժ ստանալու: Ու էդպես մամաս հետս երկու օր չխոսեց: Շատ ծանր եմ տարել... 
> Ու էնպես չի էլի, որ դրանից հետո մամայիս մենակ ճիշտն եմ ասում:


Ռիփ, իմ ասածը վերաբերում էր արդեն քիչ թե շատ հասուն տարիքին, համենայնդեպս, իմ հիշելով՝ բարձր դասարանի աշակերտ էի, երբ մամաս էդ պատժամիջոցը կիրառում էր, էն էլ, ինչպես նշել էի, միայն հազվագյուտ դեպքերում։ Իսկ փոքր տարիքում, իհարկե, կարող էր շատ վատ ազդեցություն ունենալ, համաձայն եմ։ Բայց նշածս դեպքերում, նույնիսկ հաշվի առնելով իմ գերզգայունությունը, հոգեկանիս վրա բացասական հետևանքներ չի ունեցել էդ պատիժը։ Զուտ էդ պահին գործում էր լրիվ արդյունավետ՝ առանց կողմնակի ազդեցությունների  :Jpit: ։ Ասենք, էդ ժամանակ ես չէի մտածում՝ վայ, մամաս ինձ էլ չի սիրում, ինձնից ձեռ ա քաշել, վերջ։ Տարիքս թույլ տալիս էր գիտակցել, որ ժամանակավոր երևույթ է, ուղղակի էդ պահին՝ ինձ համար անցանկալի, անհարմար, տհաճ։




> Ընդհանրապես ամեն տեսակ պատժի դեմ եմ, իսկ երկարատևներին կամ «զանցանքից» արդեն որոշակի ժամանակ անց իրականացվողներից՝ առավել ևս: Ամեն արարքին էդ պահին պիտի արձագանքել: Եթե դեռ էնքան փոքր է, որ ասածներդ չի հասկանում, ապա հուզական ռեակցիաներով: Իսկ եթե հատուկ է անում՝ էդ հուզական ռեակցիաները ստանալու, մասնավորապես՝ զայրացնելու համար, ապա ընդհանրապես ռեակցիա չտալ: Իսկ որ հաջորդ օրը իր սիրած մուլտիկից բռնես զրկես, նա ոչ միշտ կզգա իր արածի ու զրկանքի միջև էդ կապը: Էդ պահին պիտի արձագանքել:
> Թեև նորից եմ ասում, որ դեմ եմ ամեն տեսակի պատժին, բայց որ տեղը գա, ավելի լավ է էդ պահին մի հատ տուտուզին ուտի, քան թե մի քանի օր մամայից զրկվի կամ նման ինչ-որ հոգեբանական պատիժ կրի: Ես հաստատ էդպիսի բան չէի անի իմ երեխայի հանդեպ:


«Զանցանքից» որոշ ժամանակ անց իրականացվողների մասին հատվածը, ենթադրում եմ, ինձ չէր վերաբերում, չէ՞, քանի որ դրա մասին կարծես բան չէի գրել։

Մի բան էլ. իմ նշած պատժամիջոցները, օրինակ, դասերը չանելու դեպքում կիրառվող և նմանատիպ բաներ, կարծում եմ, պատիժ անվանելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Ես դրանց նայում եմ հետևյալ կերպ. կա գործողությունը, և կա դրա տրամաբանական հետևանքը, կարճ ասած՝ կարմա  :LOL: ։

----------

Freeman (01.05.2012), ivy (30.04.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (01.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի բան էլ. իմ նշած պատժամիջոցները, օրինակ, դասերը չանելու դեպքում կիրառվող և նմանատիպ բաներ, կարծում եմ, պատիժ անվանելն էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Ես դրանց նայում եմ հետևյալ կերպ. կա գործողությունը, և կա դրա տրամաբանական հետևանքը, կարճ ասած՝ կարմա ։


Կարծում եմ երեխային ճիշտ դաստիրակելու համար էս վերջին միտքը հասկացնելը շատ կարևոր ա: Ու մեկ էլ հասկացնելը թե ինչը ինչի համար չի կարելի, որ ինքը չուզի տվյալ բանն անել ու թաքուն չանի:

----------

Ֆոտոն (02.05.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Չեմ հիշում, որ իմ նկատմամբ խիստ պատիժներ կիրառեն, բայց ես արդեն երեխուս վրա գոռգոռում եմ, կամ ջղայն տոնով խոսում, երբ լաչառանում ա:

----------


## Ամմէ

Ես իհարկե շատ չարաճճի բալիկ եմ եղել , բայց դե ինձ էլ էտպես խիստ չեն պատժել…Երբ չարություն էինք անում ու մաման մեզ պիտի պատժեր , մեզ  ույեղ գրկում էր ու էնպես ուժեղ պաչում , որ համարյա լացս գալիս էր :Sad: Հետո մամաին հարցնում էի -խի ուրիշների մամաները ապտակում են , իսկ դու մեզ լացեցնելու չափ ույեղ պաչում ՞ , ասեց - Որ գիշերը պառկեմ քնելու, ու սիրտս չտանջի , որ ձեզ խփել եմ  :Smile: Ես էլ շատ էի ուրաղանում , բայց դե հենց մաման վազում էէր որ բռնի պաչի ղժալով փախնում էի :LOL:  Բայց Մի անգամ հիշում եմ , հարևանի երեխաներով ծխախոտ էինք թռցրել ու ուզում էինք համը փորձել …Հերթով բոլորը փորձեցին , հետո երբ հերթը հասավ ինձ ես քաշեցի ու ծուխը կուլ տվեցի  :Sad: , սկսեցի խեղտվել , շունչս կտրվում էր… Հետո երբ մի կեևպ ուշքի եկա,  արագ գնացինք ու սկսեցինք լիքը կանֆետ ու  ծամուն ուտել  :LOL: , որ ծնոխները գլխի չնկնեին … Բայց դե ուր էր մեզ էտպիսի բախտ , նրանք մեզ լավ էլ բռնեցրեցին ու բոլորիսս լեզուները ծակեցին ասեղով ,որ էլ ետպես բան չանենք , մենք էլի գոհ էինք ,որ էտպես պրծանք : ես էլ հենց էտ օրվանից էլ տարգեցի ծխելս :LOL:

----------

Chilly (04.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Միշտ ատել եմ «չիկարելի»-ները, որոնք պատճառ չեն ունեցել: Էդպիսի արգելքներ տանել չէի կարողանում, պահանջում էի պատճառ, բացատրություն: Եթե չէին բացատրում կամ անհնար էր լինում, անպայման ուզում էի խախտել օրենքը՝ համարելով, որ եթե պատճառ չկա, ուրեմն ծնողների կողմից կամակորություն է:

Շա՜տ փոքր ժամանակ մամաս շատ խոստ էր, դասեր անել, դաշնամուր պարապել և այլն: Պատիժներից տպավորված ազդեցիկ դեպք չեմ հիշում: Միայն մի դրվագ է էս պահին մտքիս գալիս, որ ինձ ու եղբորս անկյուն էին կանգնեցնում տան դռան երկու անկյուններում, ու ես ու եղբայրս նույնիսկ պատժվելու ընթացքում ջրիկանում, իրար հետ զրուցում ու ուրախանում էինք:  :Jpit:  Այ էս լայն ժպիտով:

Երևի երրորդ դասարանից էր, մամաս իր տակտիկան փոխեց, իր աշխարհընկալումը փոխվեց 180 աստիճանով: Խստությանը փոխարինեց «ամեն ինչ կարելին»: Երբ հարցնում էինք՝ կարելի՞ է բակ իջնել, կարելի՞ է էս ինչ բանն անել, ասում էր՝ ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Պատկերացրեք, որ ոչ մի անգամ չի եղել, որ չհարցնենք կամ երես առնենք, ամեն անգամ հարցնում ու նույն պատասխանն էինք ստանում: Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ամեն անգամ հարցնելիս անկեղծորեն մտածում էինք, որ կարող ա մերժում ստանանք: Իսկ էդ պատասխանը ստանալիս մտածում էինք, որ մենք պիտի մեր գործերը դասավորենք, դասերը հասցնենք, բակ իջնենք: Շատ էլ լավ էր: Նույնիսկ, որ խնդրեինք դասի չգնալ, էլի էդ պատասխանը կստանայինք: Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ մաման դիտմամբ ինքն էր առաջարկում չգնալ (հիմա եմ հասկանում, որ դիտմամբ), էնքան էի ուրախանում,  :Jpit:  մաման ասում էր՝ պետք ա՞ էդ դասը: Բայց ավելի հաճախ մենք էինք ասում՝ մամ, էս դասը կարևոր ա, կամ, չեմ կարող բաց թողնել:  :Smile:  Ի՞նչ պատիժ, ի՞նչ արգելքներ: Դպրոցական երեխան ինքը պիտի իր կյանքը կազմակերպի: Իհարկե էդ չի նշանակում, որ ծնողը բրախում է երեխային: Հանկարծ անտարբերություն չհասկանաք, քանի որ էս դեպքում ծնողի վրա շատ ավելի մեծ գործ է ընկնում. ինչպես անել, որ երեխան ստանա սեր, ուշադրություն, իր ամեն քայլը հսկվի, ծնողի հետ ազատ շփվի, ունեցած հարցերով դիմի, որպես ընկեր վստահի, բայց երեխան իրեն հսկվող ու ղեկավարվող չզգա: Շատ դժվար է:

Ես, որպես երեխա եմ ասում, որ շատ հավես մանկություն էր էդպես, ամեն ինչ կարելի էր, բոլ-բոլ խաղացել ենք: Որպես ապագա ծնող ինձ դժվար իրավիճակում եմ զգում, վախենում եմ այդքան լավը չլինել իմ երեխայի համար:  :Blush:

----------

Apsara (04.05.2012), Cassiopeia (04.05.2012), einnA (07.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Ripsim (04.05.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), Աթեիստ (04.05.2012), Գեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Հատված Սերո Խանզադյանի «Տատիկը, պապիկը և մենք» մանկական գրքից, որտեղ կան և՛ մանկական հիշողություններ և դրվագներ իր երեխաների կյանքից:

 ***

 - Գարիկ ականջն ինչի՞ համար է:
 - Խոսելու համար:
 Ծիծաղում եմ:
 Մի անգամ Գարիկի արած չարության համար, քաշում եմ ականջը: Երկու օր անց, ամեն ինչ մոռացած հարցնում եմ:
 - Գարիկ ականջն ինչի՞ համար է:
 - Քաշելու համար :Beee: ,- պատասխանում է նեղացած:

----------

Apsara (04.05.2012), Arpine (04.05.2012), Cassiopeia (04.05.2012), einnA (07.05.2012), Mankik (04.05.2012), Ripsim (04.05.2012), unknown (04.05.2012), Գեա (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------

